# Anything New?



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anything new happening are South Jersey? When is the next Flea Market gotta stock up on some jigs and plugs. Looking for some nice pencil plugs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*South Jersey......*

Ya mean the flea market in Cape May? I think thats in May or June thaey have twice a season.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Scott's Bait & Tackle has a good listing of the Jersey and area flea markets.

http://www.scottsbt.com/misc/fleamkts.htm

I'm probably going to Berkeley Striper Club's in Seaside next Sunday (the 5th).

Doing some casting practice tomorrow with a bunch of guys in Malton NJ.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Asbury Park has a show from 0 until 2 at the convention center on the 12Th of March at the convention center. I'm thinking of attending this one as the plug builders are supposed to be well represented there. Know that this isn't South Jersey, but it's a show.

Would like to hear from someone who's attended this event as to what I can expect to see,


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Expect to be amazed at the work these guys put out.The top plug builders on the east coast attend this event and some sell out 60 minutes into the event
Bring plenty of $$ or nerves of steel 

Steve


----------

